# Tivo IOS App - Allow MRV transfers between Tivo devices through IOS app



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I would like to see the Tivo IOS app updated to allow listing of shows on other Tivo devices plus allow transfer of copy freely shows between Tivos. For example, I have a Roamio and an older Tivo, I would like to transfer a show from the older Tivo to the Roamio and then later access that show off the Roamio via the Tivo IOS app. This would be useful in remote situations where you do not have physical access to the Roamio to initiate the MRV transfer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I would love to see this. Not only would it allow the feature you want, but it would also make it easier to migrate shows from an old TiVo to a new TiVo. If they added this and a way to access thumb data via the iOS app then we'd be able to write a migration tool to make it easy for people to move over to new TiVos.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Agreed. I would love to see this implemented.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I log into my pyTivo shares at 192.168.1.104:9032 (my PC) on my ipad's Safari browser to do this very thing


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

spaldingclan said:


> I log into my pyTivo shares at 192.168.1.104:9032 (my PC) on my ipad's Safari browser to do this very thing


I can access my pyTivo shares both locally and remotely, however I can only Push videos to the Tivo, not Pull. Pushing videos renders them copy prohibited, which defeats remote accessibility from an IOS device.


----------

